# Open jejunostomy with tube placement



## jmcpolin (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts on CPT for open jejunostomy with tube placement?  I see jejunostomy with no tube or Enterotmy for exploration, biopsy or foreign body removal.


----------



## Lujanwj (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you look at 44300?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes thank you I found that code after some research.


----------

